# Help with me omelete....



## lee-nerthaniwan (May 13, 2007)

Hi all,

Been having a 4 egg, 2 yolk omelete as part of breakfast. This is a little bland and boring. Any suggestions as to what I could stick in it to liven it up a bit, apart from Tuna. (Tuna should not be warm. uurghh!)

Regards

Lee


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

lee-nerthaniwan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been having a 4 egg, 2 yolk omelete as part of breakfast. This is a little bland and boring. Any suggestions as to what I could stick in it to liven it up a bit, apart from Tuna. (Tuna should not be warm. uurghh!)
> 
> ...


chicken, ham, oinions, cheese etc

Geo


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Get yourself some tabasco sauce


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

sausage,bacon, sprinkle some garlic in for flavor ( just a little )


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

prawns are good


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

cheese omelet!


----------



## lee-nerthaniwan (May 13, 2007)

Thanks all,

I was thinking Cheese n Sausages were bad but will give them a go...

Thanks.

Lee


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

Why only two yolks? Why not use the whole egg?

And i'd vote cheese as well.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

bacon is my fave mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Just drink them....far quicker 

Cheese and bacon!


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

tabasco great shout


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have lots of omelattes when i diet for shows i use 4yolks and 8whites on low carb days i use 8yolks so i dont understand why you are using only 2??

i add...

peppers

chillies

onions

a little cheese


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Just drink them....far quicker
> 
> Cheese and bacon!


I agree with magic, i used to have 2 boiled eggs on toast every morning but it is so time consuming so i now just have 2 raw egg whites in my protein shake much easier and quicker. I have omelete's on the weekends:

Cheese

Ham

Onion

And a bit of cottage cheese on the side of the plate.


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

make a junk omelette using some left over cooked veggies....

or saute diced cooked pots and add loads of fresh herbs,,,sage,mint & parsley goes well


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

I add some pepper when im mixing it all, I make the pan really hot so its only in there for 2 mins tops, it tastes really nice, I also add milk and a pinch of salt, a little salsa sauce or cheese works wonders, wouldn't worry about cals too much at brekkie as we've normally been starved all night.


----------



## jay4146 (Mar 29, 2009)

i usually put jam or golden syrup on mine


----------

